# Roamio Plus/ AV Receiver not getting along



## richhardart (Apr 3, 2014)

My previous setup:

Tivo Series 3 HD connected by HDMI to Pioneer VSX1019AH connected by HDMI to Samsung UN55F7100. No problems.

New setup:

Tivo Roamio Plus connected by HDMI to Pioneer VSX1019AH connected by HDMI to Samsung UN55F7100. No dice.

With the above setup, when I power on the Roamio, initially I see the "Welcome, Starting Up" screen with the Tivo man. After 15 seconds, the video signal is lost. This process then repeats every 2 minutes or so.

If I connect the Roamio to the TV directly, it works without a hitch. I have tried multiple cables to no benefit. I reconnected the Series 3 set and it worked normally. All the other AV input components (AppleTV and Xbox One) are working normally.

What is different about the Roamio that it does not work in the exact same setup as my Series 3 HD unit? How can the receiver be preventing the Roamio from starting up? Is there a setting I can change in the Tivo or the AVR to make this work? 

FYI, Kuro-link on the AVR and Anynet+ on the TV are both set to off.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## worachj (Oct 14, 2006)

Maybe the Roamio is using a video format your Receiver/TV can't display(1080P ?). 

If your screen is black and you can&#8217;t get to the TiVo menus, you can press the RESOLUTION button on the back of the TiVo Roamio Plus/Roamio Pro to change the Video Output format. Continue to press the RESOLUTION button until you see the desired format displayed on your television. (This option is not available on the fourtuner TiVo Basic Roamio.)


----------



## c133roamioerrors (Dec 28, 2013)

I use a no brainer connection. Tivo roamio pro to tv using HDMI, xl4 to TV using HDMI,
output sound from TV to receiver tv input. I control the tv volume through the receiver.
Prior to getting the TiVo, I had Comcast to tv, tv to receiver. Two pansonic dvr and a dvd player to receiver and receiver to TV. The sound quality was about the same for the four devices.


----------



## tazmandman (Sep 10, 2011)

I just recently upgraded from a premiere 2 tuner to a Roamio with the same Pioneer receiver and have the EXACT same issue. 

For whatever reason the signaling is not right between the new Tivo and the receiver regardless of what I try with settings and different cables, etc. 

A big bummer.


----------



## Bosco2 (Dec 4, 2014)

EXACT same problem! Previously, everything (cable DVR, Samsung BluRay, PS3) all flowed into the Pioneer receiver via HDMI, then a single HDMI connected the receiver to the Samsung TV. Now I have to bypass the receiver altogether to get the Roameo to Play. Bummer.:down:


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

I believe the issue is with the Pioneer AVR and the only possible fix is a firmware update from Pioneer but Pioneer has experience fixing these kinds of issues so it is certainly possible, if Pioneer hasn't already addressed it and therefore has new firmware available now. My non technical understanding is simply it is an HDMI handshake issue and the fact other components will work with the Pioneer AVR isn't proof the Pioneer isn't at fault, the devices that work are just better able to handle this specific Pioneer HDMI variance. This type of problem is less frequent now than in the early days of HDMI but still not completely solved.

Contact Pioneer and see if they have a solution now.


----------



## Marty1781 (Jan 2, 2004)

Try placing a powered HDMI switch or splitter between the two. Monoprice and Amazon have some very reasonably priced ones for under $30. If that fails, you can also try one of these units until Pioneer fixes the issue (though they are a bit pricey):

http://www.vidabox.com/dr-hdmi-doctor-detective-edid-correction-tool.html


----------



## dbaps (Jul 25, 2007)

The same problem as everyone. Very frustrating. Makes me want to go back to tivo-hd.

I have a powered hdmi and will either try that solution or just not send the video through the Pioneer receiver anymore.


----------



## gfgray (Mar 14, 2004)

I agree a powered HDMI switch is worth a shot. 

I used to have a Pioneer VSX512 and it had horrible hand-shaking problems between my PS3 and my Sharp TV. I tried Denon with my next receiver and never had a handshake problem again. But be warned that Denon doesn't give you as many work-around settings to solve HDMI-CEC issues as Yamaha does. HDMI-CEC is the new problem child. But if it doesn't work, its just annoying instead of apocalyptic like the copyright protection handshake.


----------



## tazmandman (Sep 10, 2011)

In my case when I plugged in my Roamio to my Pioneer it actually make the Roamio go into a reboot loop where it would never pass the initial boot up screen.


----------



## dbaps (Jul 25, 2007)

Of course Pioneer blames HMDI lag on Roamio. They have a point since it worked fine on the Tivo-HD. So what changed? Get a technician in here and explain to us why the hdmi lag is horrible on the Roamio. I'm in week two and with this and the lack of decent Podcast integration, my Roamio is going back. Who wants to wait five seconds for the video to start to display.

I put the Tivo on a separate hdmi input. That does take care of the video lag. But now a lot of the other things from my receiver will no longer show on my TV such as USB Music etc... 

I did buy a refurb. Any chance that my unit is bad? Other people seem to have the same issue. Pioneer says that multiple receiver manufacturers are having the same issue with the Roamio. Here's a thought, get Tivo and the receiver manufacturers to work together on troubleshooting.


----------



## iconoclast (Oct 27, 2014)

I send HDMI out from TiVo Roamio Pro to my Pioneer Elite Sc05 AVR & then HDMI from AVR to Panasonic TH65PZ850U TV. So, when resolution changes from 720p to 1080i & back again as change channels, signal passes through; HDMI cable, AVR, 2nd HDMI cable & then TV. That is a lot of HDMI handshakes! I had an issue where after changing channels with different broadcast resolutions, the right 1/3 part of TV screen was black! I solved it by the procedure below.

Try setting TiVo video output to 1080i ONLY. 
"Press the TiVo button to go to TiVo Central and select Settings & Messages > Settings > Video > Video Output Formats."

http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/130
Also pg 62-63 of the Guide:
http://assets.tivo.com/assets/resources/HowTo/RoamioSeries_VG_9Sept2014.pdf

"Using the RESOLUTION button
Normally you'll specify video output formats using the Video Output Settings screen (see Video output formats). But if your screen is black and you cant get to the TiVo menus, you can press the RESOLUTION button on the back of the TiVo Roamio Plus/Roamio Pro to change the Video Output format. Continue to press the RESOLUTION button until you see the desired format displayed on your television. (This option is not available on the four- tuner TiVo Roamio or the TiVo Roamio OTA.)"

If you have a black screen & do not want to use the resolution button, you can hook up the TiVo direct to your TV for video & change the video output setting & then go back to using TiVo to AVR to TV.

Having a single video output resolution may fix this issue. If you have TiVo set for all or multiple resolutions, it is possible that Pioneer AVR will have problems (black screen) with the HDMI handshakes.

If changing the resolution to only one box checked (1080i), fails to fix the issue then you will need to use HDMI from TiVo direct to TV for video & for audio use a separate connection from TiVo to AVR such as optical digital audio cable.

Please post back to this forum whether or not the single output resolution "fix" works for you & what equipment you have.


----------



## dbaps (Jul 25, 2007)

iconoclast, yup that fixed the problem. HDMI handshake lag is completely gone. I just unchecked everything except 1080i.

Thanks, now I can keep my Roamio and order the $149 box.


----------



## iconoclast (Oct 27, 2014)

dbaps said:


> iconoclast, yup that fixed the problem. HDMI handshake lag is completely gone. I just unchecked everything except 1080i.
> 
> Thanks, now I can keep my Roamio and order the $149 box.


Great!


----------



## tazmandman (Sep 10, 2011)

just an update:

I tried to tackle this issue again from multiple avenues...

I first tried the "force 1080i" solution video output and it did not work

Then, I found a newer firmware for my Pioneer VSX 919-AH (1056 vs 1020 that was installed), updated, and still no fix

Lastly, I purchased the Gefen HDMI detective
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001RIMZUW/ref=od_aui_detailpages00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

After a couple of hours fiddling with it I still could not get it to stop rebooting on me after the welcome screen.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

This is why I always use the component signal and optical output and never use HDMI. The HDMI copy protection crap always screws up. I have never seen such a badly implemented "standard". The only thing anyone tests is to make sure it cuts off the signal when it is supposed to, no one ever tests that it actually works when it is supposed to, and cutting off the signal all the time makes sure that it cuts it off when it is supposed to .


----------



## Joe01880 (Feb 8, 2009)

Don't know if this helps, hurts our makes no difference.
I have a Pioneer Elite VSX-60.
My Roamio Pro runs HDMI out (using Redmere cables) to HDMI-1 IN on the Elite. Then out to my Sony NX810 TV. No issues at all (knock on wood).
I have the Roamio set to 1080i, so it sends out everything at or upscaled to 1080i. Video processing is OFF in the Elite. I have HDMI control ON in both the TV AND Elite and have no issues.
I have other components, FiOS DVR, Blu-Ray player and a Toshiba HD-DVD player connect to the Elite via the other HDMI inputs on it and out using the same HDMI out from receiver to TV the Roamio uses. I have no issues with anything and use a Harmony One remote to do the switching.
I also have a ROKU player and a computer hooked up using other HDMI inputs on the TV and get sounds from the receiver using ARC. I also have a Slingbox 350 connected to the Roamio component outputs. No issues.
I don't know if any of that helps or not but that's how my Pioneer Elite is wired routed and switched.
I have run ethernet to everything that needs it except the Roamio which is using MoCA. The TV connects wireless as does PS3. 
The downside if anyone would consider it such I have to have the receiver on all the time pretty much. The speakers in the Sony NX tv SUCK.

Sent from my SPH-L720T using Tapatalk


----------

